# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Đi đến miền Tây bằng cách nào? - du lịch miền Tây

## thietht

Đường sắt: hiện tại đường sát khu vực miền Tây đã ngưng hoạt động rồi, nên các bạn chỉ có thể đến ga Sài Gòn rồi bắt xe đò tại bến xe miền Tây đi xuống các tỉnh miền Tây.

Đường hàng không: Các bạn có thể bay đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất rồi bắt xe đò tại bến xe miền Tây đi các tỉnh miền Tây. Hoặc bay đến sân bay Cần Thơ rồi sau đi đến các nơi khác cũng bằng xe đò ^^ !

Ô tô: Các bạn đến bến xe miền Tây ( địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM ), rồi mua vé đi các tuyến đến các tỉnh miền Tây.

Phần di chuyển này mình chỉ nói từ điểm bắt đầu là Sài Gòn sau đó sẽ đi các tỉnh:

An Giang

Bến Tre

Bạc Liêu

Cà Mau

Cần Thơ

Đồng Tháp

Hậu Giang

Kiên Giang

Long An

Sóc Trăng

Tiền Giang

Trà Vinh

Vĩnh Long




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## thietht

Hầu hết việc di chuyển ở khu vực miền Tây đều di chuyển bằng Ôtô. Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ:* 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM*) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chất lượng cao như:

*Xe Phương Trang* (274-276 Đề Thám, Quận 1 - Hồ Chí Minh). Giá vé cập nhật tháng 3/2011, tuyến xe khách Long Xuyên – Sài Gòn giá vé 105.000đ/vé; tuyến Châu Đốc – Sài Gòn giá vé 125.000đ/vé.

*Xe KIM HƯƠNG* chuyên Chạy tuyến  Sài Gòn - Long Xuyên - Châu Đốc. Xe 15 chỗ, hoạt động 24/24, 30 phút xuất bến một chuyến

_Tại Sài Gòn:_ 477A Lê Hồng Phong-Quận 10. Điện thoại (08) 3830.8647 - 3830.8648 - 3835.0048 hoặc bến xe miền Tây (08)3752.2702. 

_Tại Long Xuyên:_ 56-58 Nguyễn Trãi-Phường Mỹ Long, điện thoại (076) 3.85.85.85 - 3.85.85.86 hoặc Vàm Cống (076) 383.2888 - 383.2999. 

_Tại Châu Đốc:_ 29 Nguyễn Văn Thoại, K.Châu Quới 3, P.Châu Phú B, điện thoại (076) 356.1030 - 356.1234.

*Sài Gòn đi Long Xuyên khoảng 5 tiếng.*

----------


## thietht

Hầu hết việc di chuyển ở khu vực miền Tây đều di chuyển bằng Ôtô. Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ:* 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM*) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Bến Tre như:

*Xe THẢO CHÂU:* Chạy tuyến  Sài Gòn - Bến Tre, Xe loại 15 chỗ và 29 chỗ.

_Sài Gòn:_ Đón trả khách tại trạm 182 Sư Vạn Hạnh-P9-Q5 (gần tới đường Trần Phú) và quầy vé 16 bến xe miền Tây. Điện thoại (08) 3835.1917 - 38339954, di động 0903.337.600. Giờ khởi hành tại trạm:5h-6h-7h-7h30-8h30-9h30.

_Bến Tre:_ 122A Nguyễn Thị Định-Phú Tân-TP Bến Tre. Điện thoại (075) 3.837.837 -382.2802 - 381.5565. Giờ khởi hành 3h30-4h-5h-6h30-7h30-8h30-9h30-10h30-11h30-15h30-16h30 - 17h30 - 18h30.

*Xe THỊNH PHÁT:* Chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Bến Tre, Xe loại 15 chỗ, đưa rước tận nơi (có phụ thu). 

_Sài Gòn:_ Khởi hành tại trạm 25A Sư Vạn Hạnh-P9-Q5 (đối diện công viên Hòa Bình-góc ngã tư Hùng Vương-Sư Vạn Hạnh). Giờ chạy: 5h-6h-7h-7h45-8h30-9h30-10h30-11h30-12h30-13h30-14h30-15h30-16h30-17h30-18h30. Điện thoại (08) 3830.3042 - 3839.3625 - 0913.965.050. 

_Bến Tre:_ Khởi hành tại 82A KP2-P.Phú Khương-QL60-TX Bến Tre (gần trường trung học Nguyễn Đình Chiểu). Giờ khởi hành 3h30-4h30-5h-6h-7h-8h-9h-10h-11h-12h-12h45-13h30-14h30-15h30-16h30-17h30. Điện thoại (075) 356.1561 - 382.9317 - 382.4862

*Xe MAI LINH* Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.

_Tuyến  Sài Gòn - Bến Tre: Khởi hành tại Bến Tre lúc 4h-6h-7h30-9h-12h-15h._

----------


## thietht

Hầu hết việc di chuyển ở khu vực miền Tây đều di chuyển bằng Ôtô. Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Bạc Liêu như:

*Xe KIM YẾN* Chạy tuyến Cà Mau - Bạc Liêu - Cần Thơ - Sài Gòn, loại xe 15 chỗ và 45 chỗ (xe 45 chỗ chỉ chạy ban đêm, xuất bến ở hai đầu lúc 21h - chất lượng cao). 

_Tại Sài Gòn_, đón trả khách tại trạm 55 đường số 2, cư xá Bình Thới-P8-Q11 hoặc bến xe miền Tây. Điện thoại (08) 6278.3225 - 6651.3115 hoặc 0915.756.777 - 0913.783.862. Với xe 45 chỗ chỉ đến bến xe miền Tây. 

_Tại Cần Thơ_, quầy vé trong bến xe Nguyễn Trãi, đón tiễn khách tận nhà trong nội ô miễn phí. Điện thoại (0710) 376.9.376 - 373.9.373. 

_Tại Bạc Liêu_, quầy vé trong bến xe Bạc Liêu, đón trả khách tại đây. Điện thoại (0781) 395.6305.

*Xe TUẤN HƯNG*: Chạy tuyến  Sài Gòn - Cần Thơ - Cà Mau. Loại xe 15 chỗ và 45 chỗ. Xuất bến liên tục mỗi giờ. Riện xe 45 chỗ xuất bến hàng ngày ở hai đầu vào lúc 9h sáng và 9h tối. Đưa rước khách tận nhà trong nội thành. Có chỗ nghỉ qua đêm ở Sài Gòn. Điện thoại đặt vé trước và ngồi đúng số ghế. 

Tuyến Sài Gòn Cà Mau đi thẳng khoảng 7 đến 8 tiếng, tuyến Cần Thơ Cà Mau có ghé bến xe Bạc Liêu để đón trả khách. Loại xe 45 chỗ ngồi và xe 28 ghế nằm đời mới hàng ngày xuất phát lúc 9h sáng và 9h tối tại Cà Mau và Sài Gòn. Giá vé ghế nằm: 140.000đ. Ghế ngồi 120.000đ.

_Sài Gòn_: đón trả khách tại 245 Thái Phiên, Q11 và bến xe miền Tây (có đón khách tại nhà ở các quận nội thành). Điện thoại (08) 39.63.63.63. 

_Cần Thơ:_ 25 Trần Phú, P.Cái Khế và phòng vé bến xe Nguyễn Trãi, bến xe 91B, điện thoại (0710) 3.769.769. 

_Bạc Liêu:_ Bến xe Bạc Liêu, điện thoại (0781) 3.83.83.83. Cà Mau: 75 Nguyễn Tãi-P9 và quầy vé bến xe, điện thoại (0780) 3.66.77.88.

*Xe HOÀNG XUÂN:* Chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Cần Thơ - Cà Mau. Xe 15 chỗ và 29 chỗ. Xuất bến nhiều chuyến trong ngày.

_Tại Sài Gòn_: 487 Lê Hồng Phong-P2-Q10. Điện thoại (08) 3833.7101 hoặc bến xe miền Tây (08)3751.0281. Quầy giao nhận hàng hóa (08) 3835.0917. Đón trả khách tại trạm Lê Hồng Phong và bến xe miền Tây, có xe trung chuyển khách miễn phí giữa hai nơi này. Có chỗ nghỉ qua đêm miễn phí.

_Tại Cần Thơ_: 71 Trần Phú-Phường Cái Khế. Điện thoại (0710) 375.1751 hoặc phòng vé bến xe (0710) 378.1688. Quầy giao nhận hàng hóa (0710) 376.3678.

_Tại Bạc Liêu_: Bến xe Bạc Liêu Quốc lộ 1A, điện thoại (0781) 3.955.955. Quầy giao nhận hàng hóa (0781)3.949.009.

_Tại Cà Mau_: 456 Lý Thường Kiệt-P6. Điện thoại (0780)3.567.567. Quầy giao nhận hàng hóa (0780) 3.565.567.

_Tại Rạch Giá_: (0773) 3.895.896. Quầy giao nhận hàng hóa số 13 Mậu Thân-Vĩnh Thanh - Rạch Giá.

----------


## thietht

Hầu hết việc di chuyển ở khu vực miền Tây đều di chuyển bằng Ôtô. Các bạn có thể ra *bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM)* để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Cà Mau như:

*Xe KIM YẾN* Chạy tuyến Cà Mau - Bạc Liêu - Cần Thơ - Sài Gòn, loại xe 15 chỗ và 45 chỗ (xe 45 chỗ chỉ chạy ban đêm, xuất bến ở hai đầu lúc 21h - chất lượng cao).

_Tại Sài Gòn_, đón trả khách tại trạm 55 đường số 2, cư xá Bình Thới-P8-Q11 hoặc bến xe miền Tây. Điện thoại (08) 6278.3225 - 6651.3115 hoặc 0915.756.777 - 0913.783.862. Với xe 45 chỗ chỉ đến bến xe miền Tây.

_Tại Cần Thơ_, quầy vé trong bến xe Nguyễn Trãi, đón tiễn khách tận nhà trong nội ô miễn phí. Điện thoại (0710) 376.9.376 - 373.9.373.

_Tại Bạc Liêu_, quầy vé trong bến xe Bạc Liêu, đón trả khách tại đây. Điện thoại (0781) 395.6305.

*Xe TUẤN HƯNG*: Chạy tuyến  Sài Gòn - Cần Thơ - Cà Mau. Loại xe 15 chỗ và 45 chỗ. Xuất bến liên tục mỗi giờ. Riện xe 45 chỗ xuất bến hàng ngày ở hai đầu vào lúc 9h sáng và 9h tối. Đưa rước khách tận nhà trong nội thành. Có chỗ nghỉ qua đêm ở Sài Gòn. Điện thoại đặt vé trước và ngồi đúng số ghế.

Tuyến Sài Gòn Cà Mau đi thẳng khoảng 7 đến 8 tiếng, tuyến Cần Thơ Cà Mau có ghé bến xe Bạc Liêu để đón trả khách. Loại xe 45 chỗ ngồi và xe 28 ghế nằm đời mới hàng ngày xuất phát lúc 9h sáng và 9h tối tại Cà Mau và Sài Gòn. Giá vé ghế nằm: 140.000đ. Ghế ngồi 120.000đ.

_Sài Gòn_: đón trả khách tại 245 Thái Phiên, Q11 và bến xe miền Tây (có đón khách tại nhà ở các quận nội thành). Điện thoại (08) 39.63.63.63.

_Cần Thơ_: 25 Trần Phú, P.Cái Khế và phòng vé bến xe Nguyễn Trãi, bến xe 91B, điện thoại (0710) 3.769.769.

_Bạc Liêu_: Bến xe Bạc Liêu, điện thoại (0781) 3.83.83.83. Cà Mau: 75 Nguyễn Tãi-P9 và quầy vé bến xe, điện thoại (0780) 3.66.77.88.

*Xe HOÀNG XUÂN*: Chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Cần Thơ - Cà Mau. Xe 15 chỗ và 29 chỗ. Xuất bến nhiều chuyến trong ngày.

_Tại Sài Gòn_: 487 Lê Hồng Phong-P2-Q10. Điện thoại (08) 3833.7101 hoặc bến xe miền Tây (08)3751.0281. Quầy giao nhận hàng hóa (08) 3835.0917. Đón trả khách tại trạm Lê Hồng Phong và bến xe miền Tây, có xe trung chuyển khách miễn phí giữa hai nơi này. Có chỗ nghỉ qua đêm miễn phí.

_Tại Cần Thơ_: 71 Trần Phú-Phường Cái Khế. Điện thoại (0710) 375.1751 hoặc phòng vé bến xe (0710) 378.1688. Quầy giao nhận hàng hóa (0710) 376.3678.

_Tại Bạc Liêu_: Bến xe Bạc Liêu Quốc lộ 1A, điện thoại (0781) 3.955.955. Quầy giao nhận hàng hóa (0781)3.949.009.

_Tại Cà Mau_: 456 Lý Thường Kiệt-P6. Điện thoại (0780)3.567.567. Quầy giao nhận hàng hóa (0780) 3.565.567.

_Tại Rạch Giá_: (0773) 3.895.896. Quầy giao nhận hàng hóa số 13 Mậu Thân-Vĩnh Thanh - Rạch Giá.

*Xe MAI LINH*: Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29. Bộ phận chăm sóc khách hàng: (08) 38 35 79 79.

_Cà Mau_: Bến xe Cà Mau, QL1 (Lý Thường Kiệt) ĐT (0780)3888888. Tại Cà Mau xuất bến từ 5h đến 18h mỗi tiếng một chuyến.

----------


## thietht

Hầu hết việc di chuyển ở khu vực miền Tây đều di chuyển bằng Ôtô. Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Cần Thơ như:

*Xe PHƯƠNG TRANG:* 
Sài Gòn:  272 Đề Thám, quận 1. ĐT: (08) 38375570

Tuyến   Sài Gòn - Cần Thơ

 Sài Gòn: Khởi hành tại bến xe miền Tây lúc 7h-8h-8h30-9h-9h30-10h-10h30-11h-12h-13h-13h30-14h-15h-15h30-16h-17h-18h-19h-20h-21h-22h. Cần Thơ: Khởi hành tại bến xe Nguyễn Trãi (ngã tư đường Hùng Vương) lúc 1h30-2h-2h30-3h30-4h30-5h30-6h30-7h-7h30-8h30-9h-9h30-10h30-11h30-12h30-13h-14h-15h-16h-17h-18h-19h. Giá vé 80.000đ, chạy khoảng 4 tiếng.

*Xe Hoàng Long:* 

_Sài Gòn:_ Phòng vé BXMĐ (08)35113113. Văn phòng 47Phạm Ngũ Lão Q1 (08)39151818. ĐL Thủ Đức 1153Kha Vạn Cân-Linh Trung (08)37241819. ĐL quận 7 31/5Huỳnh Tấn Phát. ĐL Tân Bình 77Thăng Long-P4 (08)38726205.

_Cần Thơ:_ Bến xe lộ 91B

*Xe MAI LINH* Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.

Tuyến  Sài Gòn - Cần Thơ: Xe 15 chỗ và 45 chỗ chạy đan xe nhau 15 phút xuất bến một chuyến hàng ngày, 24/24. Giá vé 75.000đ.

----------


## thietht

Hầu hết việc di chuyển ở khu vực miền Tây đều di chuyển bằng Ôtô. Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Đồng Tháp như:

*Xe PHƯƠNG TRANG Sài Gòn*:  272 Đề Thám, quận 1. ĐT: (08) 38375570

_Tuyến Sài Gòn - Cao Lãnh_
Giá vé 75.000đ. Xuất phát tại bến xe Miền Tây lúc 7h10-9h10-11h10-13h10-15h10-17h10, tại bến xe Cao Lãnh lúc 2h-4h-8h-12h-14h-16h.

_Tuyến Sài Gòn - Sa Đéc_
Giá vé 70.000đ. Từ Sài Gòn đi lúc 12h30-16h30

*Xe MAI LINH* Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.

_Cao Lãnh_: Bến xe Cao Lãnh 71/1 Lý Thường Kiệt, P2, ĐT (067)3877877.

*Xe PHÚ VĨNH LONG* Chạy tuyến:  Sài Gòn - Vĩnh Long, Sài Gòn - Bình Minh Trà Ôn, Sài Gòn - Sa Đéc, Sài Gòn - Cao Lãnh. Xe 15 chỗ. Xuất bến tại Sài Gòn từ 4h30 đến 19h30 mỗi giờ chạy một xe. Ngoài ra xe sẽ chạy đột xuất nếu đủ 15 ghế.

_Sài Gòn_: 572 đường 3/2-P14-Q10 (ngã tư 3/2 Ngô Quyền). Điện thoại (08)3866.0378 - 3866.0789 - 3868.6035 - 3868.6036. 

_Vĩnh Long_: 09 Nguyễn Huệ-P8-Vĩnh Long. Điện thoại (070) 383.4444 - 383.6666 - 3.888888. 

_Bình Minh Trà Ôn_: 435 Thuận Thới-Bình Minh-Vĩnh Long điện thoại (070) 375.0299 - 375.0277 và 69 Khu 10B-Thị trấn Trà Ôn-Vĩnh Long điện thoại (070) 377.4020 - 377.4022. 

_Sa Đéc_: 56A Lê Thánh Tôn - P2 điện thoại (067) 386.7222 - 377.2999. 

_Cao Lãnh_: 52 Quốc lộ 30-P.Mỹ Phú điện thoại (067)387.4747 - 387.9797 và 136 Hùng Vương-P2 điện thoại (067) 387.7678.

----------


## thietht

Hầu hết việc di chuyển ở khu vực miền Tây đều di chuyển bằng Ôtô. Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Hậu Giang như: 

*Xe MAI LINH* Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.

_Vị Thanh_: Bến xe Vị Thanh ĐT (0711)6271271.

----------


## thietht

Hầu hết việc di chuyển ở khu vực miền Tây đều di chuyển bằng Ôtô. Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Đồng Tháp như: 

*Xe PHƯƠNG TRANG* Sài Gòn:  272 Đề Thám, quận 1. ĐT: (08) 38375570

_Rạch Giá:_ 260A Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm, P.Vĩnh Quang (077)3.691.691.

_Tuyến Sài Gòn - Rạch Giá_
Giá vé 110.000đ. Xuất phát tại Sài Gòn (bến xe miền Tây) lúc 8h15-10h15-12h15-14h15-16h15-22h15-23h15-24h. Xuất phát tại Rạch Giá lúc 9h-11h30-23h-24h.

*Xe MAI LINH* Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.

_Rạch Giá_: Bến xe Rạch Giá, 260A Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm ĐT (077)3929292. 

_Hà Tiên_: Bến xe Hà Tiên, ĐT (077)3956956.

_Tuyến Sài Gòn - Rạch Giá_

Khởi hành tại Sài Gòn từ 0h đến 23h30, 60 phút một chuyến. Xe 45 chỗ khởi hành lúc 11h và 23h.

*Xe KUMHO*: Trạm Lê Hồng Phong: (08) 3833.8180 - 3833.8190. BX Miền Tây: (08) 3752.7878.

_Tuyến Sài Gòn - Hà Tiên_
Khởi hành tại bến xe miền Tây lúc 9h30-11h-15h30-21h-22h. Tại bến xe Hà Tiên lúc 7h50-11h-20h20-21h10-22h30. Giá vé ghế ngồi 120.000, ghế nằm 130.000.

_Tuyến Sài Gòn - Hòn Chông_
Khởi hành Sài Gòn 11h. Khởi hành Hòn Chông 21h30.

_Tuyến Sài Gòn - Kiên Lương_
Khởi hành tại bến xe miền Tây lúc 11h-15h30-20h45. Khởi hành tại Kiên Lương 9h00-22h00-22h15, Giá vé ghế ngồi 110.000, ghế bật nằm 120.000.

----------


## thietht

Hầu hết việc di chuyển ở khu vực miền Tây đều di chuyển bằng Ôtô. Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Sóc Trăng như: 

*Xe MAI LINH* Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.

Tuyến Sài Gòn - Sóc Trăng Bến xe Sóc Trăng ĐT (079)3621777.
Chỉ sử dụng xe 15 chỗ. Giờ xuất phát: Tại Sóc Trăng buổi sáng từ 5h30 đến 11h30 mỗi tiếng một chuyến, buổi chiều 13h30, 15h30. Buổi tối 17h30-22h30-23h30. Tại Sài Gòn khởi hành từ bến xe miền Tây lúc 6h30-7h30-8h30-9h30-10h30-13h30-15h30-17h30-22h30. 

*Xe HOÀNG VINH* Chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Sóc Trăng. Xe loại 15 chỗ. Đưa rước tận nơi trong nội ô Sóc Trăng.

_Sài Gòn_: Đón trả khách tại trạm 06 Lô E Chung cư điện máy Hùng Vương, đường Tản Đà-Q5 (phía sau bệnh viện Đại học Y Dược), điện thoại (08) 3853.9268 - 3853.9269 - 2241.6664 hoặc bến xe miền Tây, điện thoại (08) 2241.6665. Xuất bến 8h-10h-12h-15h-17h-23h. Đưa rước khách miễn phí tại các quận 5-6-8-10-11. 

_Sóc Trăng_: 63 Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh. Điện thoại (079) 362.7627 - 362.4633 - 362.4644. Xuất bến nhiều chuyến từ 6h sáng đến 1h đêm.

Sài Gòn đi Sóc Trăng khoảng 6 tiếng

----------


## thietht

Hầu hết việc di chuyển ở khu vực miền Tây đều di chuyển bằng Ôtô. Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Tiền Giang như: 

Hợp tác xã xe khách THỐNG NHẤT ---> 08.3950.5238. 

Công ty cổ phần vận tải ô tô TIỀN GIANG ---> 073.3872.750.

----------


## thietht

Hầu hết việc di chuyển ở khu vực miền Tây đều di chuyển bằng Ôtô. Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Trà Vinh như: 


Xe MAI LINH Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.

Trà Vinh: Bến xe Trà Vinh, Nguyên Đan, P7, ĐT (074)3868688.7.

Xe TẤN CƯỜNG Tuyến Sài Gòn - Trà Vinh, Loại xe 15 chỗ.

Tại Sài Gòn: 296B Trần Phú (khúc đường 2 chiều)-Q5 gần chợ An Đông. Xuất bến từ 6h sáng đến 6h chiều mỗi tiếng 1 chuyến. Điện thoại: (08) 3923.5591 - 3923.2047 - 3924.0833 - 3924.0836 - 0913.980.338. 

Tại Trà Vinh: 89 Phạm Hồng Thái và 545 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai. Xuất bến lúc 1h-2h-3h-4h-7h-8h-9h-11h-13h-15h-17h. Điện thoại (074) 386.3133 - 386.7733 - 375.3133 - 386.8633 - 386.8833

Xe THANH THỦY Tuyến Sài Gòn - Trà Vinh. Xe chất lượng cao 16 chỗ và xe lớn ghế ngồi, ghế nằm.

Khởi hành:
     - Từ Trà Vinh: 0h đến 18h.
     - Từ Sài Gòn: 1h đến 22h. Xe ghế nằm 1h-2h-3h giá vé 100.000đ.

Địa chỉ:
     - Sài Gòn: 276-280 Trần Phú (khúc đường 2 chiều, gần chi cục thuế Q.5). Đón trả khách tại đây.
     - Trà Vinh: 28 Điện Biên Phủ-Phường 2-TP.Trà Vinh

Điện thoại:
     - Sài Gòn: (08) 39.23.23.77 - 3923.1602 - 3924.2526
     - Trà Vinh: (074) 3.85.85.85 - 3856.777 - 3858.003

----------


## thietht

Hầu hết việc di chuyển ở khu vực miền Tây đều di chuyển bằng Ôtô. Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Vĩnh Long như: 

Xe PHƯƠNG TRANG Sài Gòn:  272 Đề Thám, quận 1. ĐT: (08) 38375570

Vĩnh Long: bến xe Vĩnh Long điện thoại (070) 387.9777, bến xe Bình Minh (bờ phà Cần Thơ) điện thoại (070) 374.2999.


Xe MAI LINH Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.

Vĩnh Long: Bến xe Vĩnh Long, 1E Đinh Tiên Hoàng, ĐT (070)3878878.

Xe PHÚ VĨNH LONG Chạy tuyến:  Sài Gòn - Vĩnh Long, Sài Gòn - Bình Minh Trà Ôn, Sài Gòn - Sa Đéc, Sài Gòn - Cao Lãnh. Xe 15 chỗ. Xuất bến tại Sài Gòn từ 4h30 đến 19h30 mỗi giờ chạy một xe. Ngoài ra xe sẽ chạy đột xuất nếu đủ 15 ghế.

Sài Gòn: 572 đường 3/2-P14-Q10 (ngã tư 3/2 Ngô Quyền). Điện thoại (08)3866.0378 - 3866.0789 - 3868.6035 - 3868.6036. 

Vĩnh Long: 09 Nguyễn Huệ-P8-Vĩnh Long. Điện thoại (070) 383.4444 - 383.6666 - 3.888888. 

Bình Minh Trà Ôn: 435 Thuận Thới-Bình Minh-Vĩnh Long điện thoại (070) 375.0299 - 375.0277 và 69 Khu 10B-Thị trấn Trà Ôn-Vĩnh Long điện thoại (070) 377.4020 - 377.4022. 

Sa Đéc: 56A Lê Thánh Tôn - P2 điện thoại (067) 386.7222 - 377.2999. 

Cao Lãnh: 52 Quốc lộ 30-P.Mỹ Phú điện thoại (067)387.4747 - 387.9797 và 136 Hùng Vương-P2 điện thoại (067) 387.7678.

----------

